# Just a great little Step/Wedge test tutorial I found...



## emmetkeaneteague (Sep 18, 2007)

Coming off of the other thread I started just found this great tutorial for wedge testing with a pdf for the test sheet!

How to Determine correct screen exposure times using Vellum


----------

